

Is Open Source Good for the White House? - smharris65
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_obama_web_site

======
tcskeptic
The specific news is buried towards the end of the article. Whitehouse.gov is
moving to Drupal for CMS. This doesn't seem particularly radical, but is cool
nonetheless.

I also enjoy reading mainstream articles that attempt to explain Open Source,
"Under the open-source model, thousands of people pick it apart simultaneously
and increase security" I like the idea of this coordinated horde all reviewing
the source in a synchronized bug finding effort.

